# [Aporte] Proteus - Config. voltajes C.I. CMOS (5V, 10V, 15V, etc.)



## ruben90 (Abr 21, 2016)

Cuando vamos a simular circuitos que utilizan compuertas lógicas CMOS muchas veces requerimos voltajes mayores a los 5V. Para configurarlas hay que hacer lo siguiente, para este ejemplo utilizare la compuerta inversora (NOT) CD4049:

Primero buscamos el componente, 
	
	



```
Clic derecho - Place - Component
```
.
Escribimos *4049* (rara vez incluye las letras del principio), damos Clic sobre cualquier opción resultante (se pondrá azul) y luego Clic en OK, y volvemos a dar Clic sobre el Panel de Diseño. Aquí aparecerá el símbolo del componente (en color morado) y damos Clic otra vez para posicionarlo donde queramos.

*Aquí comienza la config. del voltaje:*

Vamos a _Terminals Mode_ y creamos una terminal de poder (POWER, flecha verde hacia arriba) y le asignamos un nombre. Para eso damos doble Clic sobre él y en _String_ escribimos el nombre. En mi caso escribí *15V*. y Clic en _OK_.






Después vamos a la barra de Menú hacia,

```
Design -  Configure Power Rails
```
y creamos un nuevo nombre dando Clic en _New_, y colocamos el nombre de la terminal de poder, en este caso *15V*. En _Voltage:_ colocamos *15* y _Class:_ lo dejamos como esta. Por último, hacemos los siguiente:





Damos doble Clic en el componente, y accederemos a _Edit Component_, y daremos Clic en _Hidden Pins_.
Aparecerá lo siguiente:





y donde dice _PIN VDD_ colocaremos el nombre *15V*,





Clic en OK, y volvemos a dar Clic en OK, y a probar,





 ...

*Nota:* Si utilizan más de una compuerta, solo coloquen las 6 compuertas y realicen los pasos anteriores a una de ellas. Más o menos así,


----------

